# Purdy Colossus naps / Pro Dooz



## Infinity Remodeling (Jun 18, 2010)

We've been using 1/2" Colossus (9s & 18s) for quite a while now. We've had a bad one here and there but SW swaps them out for us, but overall they're working great. Few questions, would 3/4" be good for flat on smooth or textured walls. Don't know much about how everyone else does things, I'm sure it's different than me. Didn't know if 3/4" would give me good/better coverage or not, I know it will hold more paint. 
I've also heard good things about Wooster Pro Dooz...anybody like one more than the other or have another nap or brand to suggest. What do you like for: ceilings, flat walls, textured walls....flat/eg/satin/sg


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I use 3/4" on textured (orange peel). Works great!

I rarely do smooth wall and would probably go with a smaller nap for those.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

3/4" all day long. 
Break down any stipple by spinning out the strands and tipping off on the backroll.

Used it on SW Color Accents red door satin leaving a slight stipple that resembles a shorter nap.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Aaarrrrrrrgggggghhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> Aaarrrrrrrgggggghhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:laughing:


----------



## alpinecrick (May 11, 2007)

If there is texture on the wall, then I run 1 or 1 1/4 inch wool sleeves. For smooth wall, 1/2 seems to produce the best (easiest) results.

I keep buying my sleeves from SW because they're, you know, available.

I need to order some different sleeves and try them out......


Casey


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I just use stuff that makes me money.


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

i use 18" purdy colossus 3/4" nap on walls and ceilings unless it's a very small spaces.....for the corners i use one of those 4" rollers that can get in all the corners....the colossus on the roll up the wall shrinks--so you can get really close to the ceiling. it also leaves a great finish...greatest roller ever!:thumbup:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

The Colossus covers are great production covers for flat paints. 3/4" will really give you more in production than anything else. You can lay-off 3/4" to look like anything you want on smooth flat surfaces.

The pro doo z covers are least favored for flat paints (period) unless your goal is the ultimate in coverage / not speed. The doo z's will give you best coverage and finish with most any paint you spread with it but you'll think you're rolling in slow-motion.

Wooster SuperFabs or the new 50/50's are great covers too for flat paints on smooth walls. I wouldn't hesitate to roll with 3/4" and lay it off nice.

I use a rule of thumb that flat paints should be rolled with 3/4" because once loaded and down the wall a bit, it becomes a true 1/2" cover... where halfs become 3/8" loaded and matted down.


----------



## Infinity Remodeling (Jun 18, 2010)

great! just what I wanted to know...thanks


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

kinda funny, around these parts:thumbup:, we never put flats on walls. Its always eggshell. You guys got it easy, you can roll a flat on a wall blindfolded and its going to look ok.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> kinda funny, around these parts:thumbup:, we never put flats on walls. Its always eggshell. You guys got it easy, you can roll a flat on a wall blindfolded and its going to look ok.


Yep but the bad thing about that is guys apply flats knowing exactly that leaving that crappy roll job for guys repainting those walls with an eggshell later. I dont care how much you pole sand a wall... you will never get a crappy flat roll job to look good with eggshell over it. Once that flat dries, that finish is in the wall for everyone to see when it gets gloss on it.

Thats the difference between a professional painter and a typical painter. You wont ever find a true pro rolling flat paints any different than an eggshell... haha I dont care how white your painter whites are.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Yep but the bad thing about that is guys apply flats knowing exactly that leaving that crappy roll job for guys repainting those walls with an eggshell later. I dont care how much you pole sand a wall... you will never get a crappy flat roll job to look good with eggshell over it. Once that flat dries, that finish is in the wall for everyone to see when it gets gloss on it.
> 
> Thats the difference between a professional painter and a typical painter. You wont ever find a true pro rolling flat paints any different than an eggshell... haha I dont care how white your painter whites are.





Beware............GOD has spoken


----------

